# Do furries like figurines?



## fuzzwolfy (Aug 18, 2012)

(By figurines, I mean statues)
I realize it depends on the person, but in general, I have not seen very many figures made by furries or of furries. I like figures a LOT (I'm not a furry, but I have made one furry figure before), so I like to look into them more. One person I watch on some sites has a figure of their cat girl character (not like kemonomimi, but a furry cat girl), and I was so happy when I saw it that I put an order on it right away.
What's your opinion on figures? Or furry figures?


----------



## Mentova (Aug 18, 2012)

>not a furry

>posts on a furry forum, with a furry avatar, with an FA account that has lots of art (and porn) fav'd. What :V


Also "figurines" is really, really vague. Do you mean like, action figures? Statues? Plushes? I've got a few action figures and a bunch of lego blind bag minifigs on some shelves. Nothing furry though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 18, 2012)

I collect a lot of things, but I don't collect furry figures of any kind (or at least, ones expressed as a furry figure). 

I might if they were priced reasonably, but the ones I've seen can be up there.


----------



## fuzzwolfy (Aug 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> >not a furry
> 
> >posts on a furry forum, with a furry avatar, with an FA account that has lots of art (and porn) fav'd. What :V
> 
> ...



I LIKE furry art. And I usually only like the kemono stuff anyway.
Most of what I have fav'd is my sister's.
I wouldn't consider myself a furry.

Ok, I mean statues. Would plushies count as figures? I didn't think of that...


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a ton of figurines, and figurines are not vague.
A figurine is like a toy that you don't play with, for display purposes in our geeky homes.

Plushies are not figurines, they are plushies.


----------



## fuzzwolfy (Aug 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I have a ton of figurines, and figurines are not vague.
> A figurine is like a toy that you don't play with, for display purposes in our geeky homes.



That's what I was going for. :3


----------



## DW_ (Aug 18, 2012)

nope.avi

If anything, and money permitting, I'd've built an army of Warhammer figures by now. WARHAMMER, Y U SO EXPENSIVE????


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

Arent warhammer figs made of cast iron or some other type of metal?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 18, 2012)

I have:
- Garrus and Legion from Mass Effect
- Raziel from Soul Reaver
- The Boss, Ocelot, and Fortune from Metal Gear
- Scorpion from Mortal Kombat
- John Kramer from Saw
- some Sailor Moon figurines
- some My Little Ponies (Which are debatable for being figurines, I guess? But they are for displaying.)

And my fiance has a xenomorph from Alien and a boomer from Left for Dead.


----------



## Mentova (Aug 18, 2012)

fuzzwolfy said:


> I LIKE furry art. And I usually only like the kemono stuff anyway.
> Most of what I have fav'd is my sister's.
> I wouldn't consider myself a furry.


You... share an FA with your sister that she has porn fav'd on?

That's kinda weird, yo.

To keep things on topic, I have a kick ass Chris Redfield action figure that is crazy detailed. I need to fix his hand though, it got fucked up :C


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 18, 2012)

Do plushies count? They are soft, cuddly figurines. C:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 18, 2012)

Nein, plushies are stuffed animals.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 18, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Arent warhammer figs made of cast iron or some other type of metal?



Lead, apparently.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 18, 2012)

I really don't have an affinity for figs but I don't consider anyone who likes them a tool. It's just an interest thing. The only plushie I own is a croshay Jynx my bff made me. Though I have a friend with fairy figs on every shelf of her room, in bookcases, and on her dresser. Makes for easy b-day/x-mas shopping XD I wish had the shelf space she does...:T


----------



## Percy (Aug 18, 2012)

Not really. I don't really collect things anyway.


----------



## Anubite (Aug 18, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Lead, apparently.



That doesn't happen anymore, that stopped in the late 80's once they realized that it was bad to give customers lead models. Their made of Pewter or plastic, resin too. Their are all different kinds of figures. Theirs display models, play models and collectible models, depends on what you do in the hobby. Im a hobbyist so most of the stuff I have are either collectibles or display models.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 19, 2012)

no not really. also there aren't many furry figurines anyways.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2012)

Do I like figurines?







Maybe...


The guy's gallery: http://celsoryuji.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Conker (Aug 19, 2012)

I like figurines; they are bitchen. I don't do anything with em, though sometimes I sculpt shitty MLP figures with Sculpey Clay.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 19, 2012)

I am a fan of figurines. I don't really go out of my way to collect them, but I find a lot of cool ones that I buy while walking through China Town sometimes.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 19, 2012)

No, but I have a few anthro ornaments in my bedroom, I guess they can count.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> Do I like figurines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That foot is fucking gross.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 19, 2012)

The only figurines (though its more like a statue) I own its the Noble Team Legendary Edition statue.


----------



## Earth Rio (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't own any anthro statues, but I want to start collecting dragon figurines/ornaments and whatnot. At the moment, I have about 8.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 19, 2012)

Well maybe statues and figurines. I love dragon statues, wolves, foxes, and mystical ones. I don't own any figurines but I would like maybe some Anthro ones like McCloud or Tails. So yeah Figurines are cool.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw a giant 8ft tall tin statue of Arnold Schwarzenegger as the terminator the other day. Does that count?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd still like to have this one:







This one's cool, too:






I need to see it in person. It looks kinda rough in the other pics.


----------



## Cynicism (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have much of an interest in figurines, honestly the only furry thing I have on display is my art print.


----------



## ShiroXIX (Aug 19, 2012)

I have over 40 vinyl anime figures... does that count? Also I'm in the middle of sculpting a satyr.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 19, 2012)

Sometimes I say it would be nice to have real miniatures for roleplaying.  Right now I'm doing it the ghetto way and using bottle caps, coins, and such.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 19, 2012)

Oldschool is the best school


----------



## fuzzwolfy (Aug 20, 2012)

Mentova said:


> You... share an FA with your sister that she has porn fav'd on?
> 
> That's kinda weird, yo.
> 
> To keep things on topic, I have a kick ass Chris Redfield action figure that is crazy detailed. I need to fix his hand though, it got fucked up :C



Oh no no, we both have different accounts, but I favorite most of her drawings.
Also, is it the Hot Toys one? One of my friends has one of Chris. I'm not a big fan of Chris, but I have one of Wesker.



ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'd still like to have this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My sister owns the one on top, and I'm not sure, but that one could just be the prototype, which is a lot of times just hand-painted.
They sometimes don't look as good as factory painted ones, but most of the time they do. I don't know what's up with this one.


----------



## Hydric (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a big figure collector! I have over 80 and most are from anime/video games. I do not have an "furry" figures unless you count Anime characters with cat ears on them. I would buy an anthro figure if I saw one I like, I just don't see many.

Another thing to consider are BJDs. There are plenty of anthro bjds. I've seen ones with wolf paws, dragon wings and centaur bodys. There are even these adorable little chibi ones called Zuzus that are anthros! I'll link some examples.

Here are Zuzu's: http://eluts.com/shop/step_submain.php?b_code=B20101202056746
And this guy is a full on bird anthro! http://dollsoom.com/eng/shop/item.php?it_id=1336356774


----------



## ThornyGoat (Aug 20, 2012)

I collect little goat figurines when I can find them, but my most prized figurine is a Dr. Frank N. Furter still in the box that I found at Value Village years ago.


----------



## CindEE (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any furry figurines. But, I do have many animal figurines- and Bubo from the original Clash of the Titans. I wuv my Bubo.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Aug 21, 2012)

Games Workshop models are made from plastic or resin these days, they use to use a mix of tin and lead.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmmm... Let's see. From my past childhood, I collected:

Bionicles
Action Men
and Warhammer 40k.

Those would have to be the top 3 I collected. I maybe missing a few, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope, not at all. I do have half a dozen dragon figurines of varying sizes but they are just to decorate my shelf now.


----------



## cpam (Aug 26, 2012)

There are a few furry artists who do sculptures and figurines to sell at furry cons; some even do commissions.  I had one talented gent sculpt a figurine of one of my comic characters; he was quite talented and had done several others for other folk, and I was not at all disappointed with mine.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 26, 2012)

My dad is actually an avid figurine painter. He's won or got a medal in national and international championships. Being a dentist is apparently a common profession among those guys, and for good reason. I think it'd actually be pretty cool if he could paint an anthro figurine or at least something that's not a historical soldier.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Aug 27, 2012)

If Bionicles count, I still have all my old sets.

As for actual figurines, I have several crystal dragon sculptures, and that's about it.


----------



## Acton (Aug 28, 2012)

I collect more that a few Hello Kitty  / Sanrio related figurines. 





(a little to the right)


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't call these "furry" figurines but this person makes BJD. http://deskleaves.deviantart.com/gallery/?q=bjd


----------



## Eske (Sep 10, 2012)

I collect owl figurines, but it doesn't really have anything to do with being furry.  In fact, I'm not sure if I'd ever own an anthropomorphic figurine -- I prefer the regular owls. c:


----------



## jorinda (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't like them. They just stand around and collect dust.
I prefer plushies - they can be hugged!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 11, 2012)

Uh i got the halo reach limited edition stature on top of my wardrobe. Its pretty cool as an ornemant i guess.


----------

